# Seafood allergy or intolerance?



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Today, I've had continued mild headaches, trouble focusing, and a slight irritation in my throat. I thought maybe this is vision related, since I spend most of the day on the computer because I do school online. But it doesn't make sense that it really doesn't bother me most of the time and all of a sudden today it does. 

Last night, I had seafood (clams, shrimp, and calamari). I've never had an allergic reaction to it before, but I'm wondering if I have an intolerance. I have been drinking plenty of fluids and eating well, but even when I took a break and went outside the symptoms continued. Needless to say, I didn't get much done today :-( My symptoms started since I woke up this morning.

I have a severe allergy to mangos, and severe intolerances (difference between allergy and intolerance) to dairy, gluten, and most grains (my life sucks, right?). I only discovered the intolerance the past couple months, the mango allergy I found out about last year. Is it possible that I have an intolerance to shellfish as well? This is the only thing I can think of, because nothing else has changed.

BTW, any and all testing done by doctors has been negative or inconclusive. When I was really really sick a few months ago they ran all kinds of tests and didn't come up with anything. That's when I discovered on my own it was the dairy and gluten causing me to have an intolerance. So I'm not eager to rush to a doctor for this. They haven't helped me with anything in the past, not kidding. I hope doctors outside America are different!

Anyway, about the shellfish, do you think it's an intolerance?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I would think that the reaction would have started last night when you ate it rather than just generally feeling unwell the next day. At least, that's been the experience I've noticed with folks having shellfish allergies. Usually you'll get an itchy/tingling mouth, swelling, those kinds of things within an hour of eating the food. And, it'll usually get worse with repeated exposure. 

It's good to try and correlate health issues with your habits, but sometimes folks just have off days.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree, you'd have been seeing symptoms much much sooner. Friend of mine has a wheat intolerance and notices immediately after eating if she's had something with wheat in it, your body doesn't take that long to begin to process things for it to hold off until the next morning.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.



> *Symptoms of Shellfish Allergy:*
> 
> Symptoms of shellfish allergy usually appear within minutes up to two hours of eating shellfish. Symptoms may include:
> 
> ...


Shellfish Allergy - Symptoms and Management


Another article http://my.clevelandclinic.org/healt...ew/hic_Food_Allergies/hic_Shellfish_Allergies


.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Allergy and intolerance are different guys! (I know op said it, but it seems so e people are missing that one). With food intolerances it can take up to 48 hours for symptoms to show, and they are different than what someone with an allergy would experience.

Op, it could be you have an intolerance for seafood, or it could be something else. Perhaps you are just getting sick. Or maybe there was some small bit of gluten in something you ate. There really is no way to tell if it's the shellfish that causes it unless you wait til you feel better and eat some again and see what happens. You could just not be feeling well today and the shellfish was just a coincidence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If it's one occassion, I'm likely to think it's a bug or something.

If it's happened a few times, or happens again, then intolerance it may be.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Amba1027 said:


> Allergy and intolerance are different guys! (I know op said it, but it seems so e people are missing that one). With food intolerances it can take up to 48 hours for symptoms to show, and they are different than what someone with an allergy would experience.
> 
> Op, it could be you have an intolerance for seafood, or it could be something else. Perhaps you are just getting sick. Or maybe there was some small bit of gluten in something you ate. There really is no way to tell if it's the shellfish that causes it unless you wait til you feel better and eat some again and see what happens. You could just not be feeling well today and the shellfish was just a coincidence.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^This. 
It could also be that perhaps you picked up any number of food related pathogens too. I'm not allergic to potatoes, nor am I intolerant, but there have been a few times when eating out (only when eating out) that they have made me sick. It was either poor handling or something in/on them that I'm intolerant of. 
Like Amba said, perhaps there was gluten or something else you are intolerant of that was in them.

One thing that is quirky about seafood allergies or intolerance, is that they are known for showing up unexpectedly and out of the blue. Sometimes way later in life.
If it were me (who has her own set of intolerances and a child who has to carry an epi-pen 24/7) I would make a note of it. Perhaps find out how the food was prepped. Do some digging to find a hidden ingredient. 
If you find nothing, then chalk it up to a bug or virus going around (they are going around early here this year) and not worry the next time you eat that dish. Or try some from somewhere else.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

As of today, no symptoms. I had finished off the leftovers of the seafood (I made the dish so I know there was no improper handling, and it was a little overcooked actually so there is no way I was getting sick from it being undercooked) yesterday, before I thought maybe I was feeling sick from it. Then I took allergy meds that evening (don't always help when it's an intolerance but sometimes they do) and my symptoms started clearing up.

I don't think it was the shellfish. I think it was the calamari. I've only had calamari once before, so that day was the second time I ate it. It was the same thing with mangoes, which I'm allergic not intolerant to. I ate them once, was fine. Second time I ate them, my whole entire face swelled up.

So yeah, I can't eat calamari-aka octopus. Not like I liked it much anyway! :lol: unlike with the mangoes, which I adore but cannot have.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Calamari is squid and needs to be cooked just right to taste good. Or... um, as good as slimy little things can taste anyway. 
Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Amba1027 said:


> Allergy and intolerance are different guys! (I know op said it, but it seems so e people are missing that one). With food intolerances it can take up to 48 hours for symptoms to show, and they are different than what someone with an allergy would experience.
> 
> Op, it could be you have an intolerance for seafood, or it could be something else. Perhaps you are just getting sick. Or maybe there was some small bit of gluten in something you ate. There really is no way to tell if it's the shellfish that causes it unless you wait til you feel better and eat some again and see what happens. You could just not be feeling well today and the shellfish was just a coincidence.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, the title mentioned allergies :wink: So, I thought that info on allergies would be highly relevant...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've never like the taste of shrimp and now think that maybe there was a reason for that. A fellow did up some large shrimp in batter and guess who ate four. Hours later my mouth felt numb which spread to my neck and I felt light-headed. I can't say if it was caused by the shrimp or something in the batter. That was the first time I've had battered shrimp. The shrimp were battered and frozen (commercial) not home made batter. I stay away from shrimp and don't miss it.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Saddlebag....... I personally love shrimp and am happy that I am not allergic or intolerant to them. I love shrimp in my curry.


----------

